
Is Disney paying its share in Anaheim? - kimsk112
http://www.latimes.com/projects/la-fi-disney-anaheim-deals/
======
DrScump
TL;DR: "Over the last two decades or so, as Disney’s annual profit has soared,
the company has secured subsidies, incentives, rebates and protections from
future taxes in Anaheim that, in aggregate, would be worth _more than $1
billion_ , according to public policy experts who have reviewed deals between
the company and the city."

------
foxyv
Nope.

